# Female Singers Appreciation Thread



## BluButterfly

Simple. Let's appreciate female singers/songwriters/performers. Favourite songs, pics, lyrics, or just general discussion.

I'll start...

*Amy Winehouse*








I've always been a fan of this woman's interesting,unique voice and incredible song writing skills. Her decline has been sad to watch. She traded her talent for drugs and alcohol, and it's a shame to say the least. She's an amazing artist, and could continue to be if she cleans herself up.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

A classic: Janet Jackson










I have so much respect for the Jackson family, and Michael and Janet in particular. I'm not sure who's more talented, but I do know that I love them both!


----------



## Misanthropic79

Beth Gibbons-Seen Portishead in concert when I was 20, she was really humble and appreciated the crowds calls for more and came back for 2 encores. A beautiful lady!


----------



## Charizard

Oh man, where to start? I love female vocalists.





















Okay, that's enough... don't want to spam the thread.


----------



## BluButterfly

Charizard said:


>


 I LOVE this song.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Taylor Jardine. Great voice, great band. Also she's super cute.










If any girls reading this, feel they ever so slightly resemble the picture above, pm me and we'll get married in two weeks.


----------



## zookeeper

And Diamanda Galas, the most terrifying woman ever.


----------



## Perfectionist

REGINA SPEKTOR REGINA SPEKTOR REGINA SPEKTOR REGINA SPEKTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Her lyrics gets me so hot and bothered. Pant pant pant.


----------



## awkwardface

*Avril Lavigne*





*Britney Spears*





I was born in the mid-nineties and their music were the ones I sung and danced to as a kid. I still know the lyrics to all their older songs. They've definitely gone crazy over the last few years, but I still like them for what they were.


----------



## BluButterfly

*Adele*-I love the fact that she doesn't have to conform to the typical female artist image. Her talent speaks for itself.





*Sade*-She can disappear for years, and come back like she was never away. She's strictly about the music, nothing more, nothing less. I respect that.





*Lauryn Hil*l- A genius imo (and I don't use that word often.) She has a beautiful voice, but I speak more so of her songwriting talent, her lyrics. If anyone has heard her "Unplugged" album in particular, you'll know what I mean. Her content, the issues she chooses to address, the way she puts words together is amazing. People say she's not all there and to quote her, honestly who is all there?? But I think she's actually more aware of what's going on around her (both in the world and in the music industry) than the average person is. She's just a special talent.





*Eva Cassidy*
Beautiful voice!!


----------



## MissElley

Alicia Keys is my all time favourite Female singer.


----------



## Spindrift

Allison Crowe:


----------



## awkwardface

Perfectionist said:


> REGINA SPEKTOR REGINA SPEKTOR REGINA SPEKTOR REGINA SPEKTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> Her lyrics gets me so hot and bothered. Pant pant pant.







such a bizarre, beautiful voice


----------



## GunnyHighway

Really? Time for me to post what I thought would be right at the top:

Amy Hartzler is forever my favourite.






And although Hayley Williams doesn't quite have the pipes of Amy, I still love it.






Oh, how could I forget Alanis!


----------



## Perfectionist

I will make two more excellent contributions to this thread. Though they both pale in comparison to my beautiful Regina. I seriously love so many female vocalists though it's not funny.

Ingrid Michealson:





Carla Bruni: Maybe I live under a rock, but I had no idea she was a singer. I just thought she was a hot French woman who married a short powerful guy.


----------



## rdrr

Hayley Williams <3


----------



## GunnyHighway

rdrr said:


> Hayley Williams <3


Wonder why you picked that picture. :b


----------



## Kennnie

rdrr said:


> Hayley Williams <3


 yummy!!!!!! xD


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## Lateralus

Someone posted No Doubt above already but I LOVE LOVE LOVE Gwen Stefani. She is soooooo hot and even her voice turns me on.


----------



## Godless1




----------



## StevenGlansberg

(someone posted this yesterday and got me rehooked on it)


----------



## Spindrift

Victoria Williams:





Corin Tucker of Sleater-Kinney:


----------



## zookeeper

So this thread is already on its second page and no one has mentioned Joni Mitchell yet??

Y'all don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Perkins

WintersTale said:


> A classic: Janet Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much respect for the Jackson family, and Michael and Janet in particular. I'm not sure who's more talented, but I do know that I love them both!





BluButterfly said:


> *Lauryn Hil*l- A genius imo (and I don't use that word often.) She has a beautiful voice, but I speak more so of her songwriting talent, her lyrics. If anyone has heard her "Unplugged" album in particular, you'll know what I mean. Her content, the issues she chooses to address, the way she puts words together is amazing. People say she's not all there and to quote her, honestly who is all there?? But I think she's actually more aware of what's going on around her (both in the world and in the music industry) than the average person is. She's just a special talent.


A+++


----------



## stranger25




----------



## Perkins

Cristina Scabbia has a beautiful voice.












If ONLY she'd ditch Andrea and go solo.

Tarja Turunen also













Etta James


----------



## BluButterfly

*Sarah Vaughan*





*Ella Fitzgerald*





*Randy Crawford*
Her voice is so sweet and effortless.


----------



## luctus

zookeeper said:


> So this thread is already on its second page and no one has mentioned Joni Mitchell yet??
> 
> Y'all don't know what you're talking about.


Joni Mitchell's " A Case of you" always leaves me crying...in a good way.


----------



## luctus

Regina Spektor, anyone?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

So, nobody has mentioned Sarah McLachlan and Tori Amos yet?

Shame on you!











Oh, and I saw Sarah live in concert last year. Her appearance really is striking. Beautiful!


----------



## tutliputli

Sandy Denny in Fairport Convention:






Janis Joplin






Vashti Bunyan






Joanna Newsom






Kate Bush






PJ Harvey






Nina Simone






Siouxsie Sioux






Kathryn Williams (I wanted to post 'Swimmer' but it's not on youtube or anywhere else I've looked)






I'm sure I've missed some but I'll add to this later.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Always thought Karen Carpenters had a nice voice.


----------



## watashi

Elly Jackson. She has unique style and good catchy songs.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

annie clark


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Shoot, I completely forgot about Kate Bush and Fiona Apple! Excellent!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Billie Holiday











Courtney Love used to be great:






Skye Edwards :heart


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## whiterabbit

Roberta Flack (the best Leonard Cohen coverer there ever was)






Tina Turner






Big Mama Thornton


----------



## Toad Licker

Ani Difranco






Beth Torbert











Linda Perry






Cyndi Lauper


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## BKrakow




----------



## jet10




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## AllToAll

I love this thread!

Emily Haines: She writes about feminism, capitalism, and social problems, yet you could easily miss it because of her tender, breathy voice. 














Lykke Li: Just good ol' fun.


----------



## MadArchitect




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fluffy

I love Lacey Sturm  she has such a moving life story, and I look up to her. 









She also has a very beautiful voice


----------



## BlazingLazer

It's all about PJ Harvey.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Angel's voice, Maggie Reilly


----------



## Schmilsson

Tessa Murray, singer of a great atmospheric dream pop band from London called Still Corners


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## VirtualAntics

Poe.





Jess Mills.





Chrysta Bell.





Doe Paoro.





Sahara Smith.





Lia Ices.





Indiana.





Charli XCX.


----------



## Daniel C

I don't do celebrity crushes, but if I'd do, I'd most probably have a crush on the young Kate Bush... Okay, perhaps I just have a crush on the young Kate Bush...


----------



## sleepydrone




----------



## kurtcobain




----------



## 0589471

Fluffy said:


> I love Lacey Sturm  she has such a moving life story, and I look up to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has a very beautiful voice


I have to definitely agree with this  She's a huge inspiration to me as well, and I love her voice too. Her music's very uplifting and moving. Very unreplaceable.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Stevie...*


----------



## JustThisGuy

Brody Dalle (The Distillers/Spinnerette)





Emily Hiaine (Metric)


----------



## dune87

GO GIRLS!
Let's ride our motorbikes and disappear into the sunset :laugh:


----------



## TheOLDPrince

female singers totally rock


----------



## RestlessNative

Some of my favourites.


----------



## theCARS1979

*Meg Myers*


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## theCARS1979

*Barbwire Dolls*


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## Cronos

Carol Decker






Teena Marie


----------



## karenw




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Aretha Franklin, the Queen of Soul










Top singer: Patti Labelle - unbelievable voice!










Sia!! Christine Aguilera's songwriter/singer - beautiful powerful voice/range - and she's a KIWI!










Christina Aguilera, she has true talent.










Cyndi Lauper - Totally overshadowed by Madonna, but this lady has a great voice


----------



## atypicallytypical

Erykah badu, Jill Scott, Amel Larrieux. Nina Simone.


----------



## TumblrAddict

Emily Haines






I think somebody already said Emily, but this thread could use more Metric.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## theCARS1979

*Barbwire Dolls*


----------



## McFly

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Was going to post that same video. Shirley Manson has such a great voice.

Another forgotten awesome 90s singer:


----------



## tea111red

Cristina Scabbia


----------



## silentohio41




----------



## cat001

These immediately spring to mind for me

Siouxsie Sioux














Poly Styrene














Kate Bush


----------



## tea111red

I like this song, but I remember thinking it was a guy singing when I first heard it, lol.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Dre12

A young Winehouse






My favourite


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Where's the male thread? It's not really surprising that if a female a great singer. I like them but they don't sing like a heavy metal style.


----------



## Dre12

This is a great album too








visualkeirockstar said:


> Where's the male thread? It's not really surprising that if a female a great singer. I like them but they don't sing like a heavy metal style.


It is one of them isn't it.

Female musicians or genuine female musical artists, in by that I mean they wish to communicate and artistic visions through that medium, do have to take a back seat. Pop music is saturated with female artists that are marketed with the 'sex sells' business ethos at the core. I think that it is fair to say that if you are a male musician it is much easier to define yourself as an artist than it is for a woman in that business. I only post artists in this thread that have managed to define themselves through their talent. Which I do believe is harder if you own a vagina

In popular culture terms the music business one of the areas where women are often defined by their sexuality but it is also a space where great talent can out.

Is there really any need for a male counterpart thread?


----------



## Dre12

Too add to that feeling, in a misogynistic climate, to present the evidence, of how women in music can create 
those songs that cut you half as a man due to the melodic sophistication, harmonic balance and the lyrical content. Should those songs not hold credibility beyond this thread. Which come across as a patronising pat of the head for the women involved

Edit: what I mean from the K-HOLE is that women musician have proven equality through music.


----------



## visualkeirockstar




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Dre12 said:


> This is a great album too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of them isn't it.
> 
> Female musicians or genuine female musical artists, in by that I mean they wish to communicate and artistic visions through that medium, do have to take a back seat. Pop music is saturated with female artists that are marketed with the 'sex sells' business ethos at the core. I think that it is fair to say that if you are a male musician it is much easier to define yourself as an artist than it is for a woman in that business. I only post artists in this thread that have managed to define themselves through their talent. Which I do believe is harder if you own a vagina
> 
> In popular culture terms the music business one of the areas where women are often defined by their sexuality but it is also a space where great talent can out.
> 
> Is there really any need for a male counterpart thread?


Still doesn't make sense to have one just for FEMALES. Then why not change it to "Singer Appreciation Thread".


----------



## Dre12

visualkeirockstar said:


> Still doesn't make sense to have one just for FEMALES. Then why not change it to "Singer Appreciation Thread".


Well yes exactly,


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## karenw

*Girls Thread - Female Artists Music/Songs*


----------



## Sliusarek

=/


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## truant

Lyrics:

* *







> I wanna see you tonight
> What's the point?
> All we do is fight
> I've loved you
> So long
> I don't know who I'd be without
> My head hurts
> I wish I'd never woke up
> I feel worse
> Than when S Club 7 broke up
> I hate the day
> It hates me
> So does everybody else
> I sit here drooling on my own again
> And like a routine episode of Friends
> What does it mean to be American?
> Is it
> Feelings, coffee and
> I'll be there for you?
> Later on me and a bottle will hook up to have some fun
> Then I'll call your house at twelve to let you know
> That I'm drunk
> Say I'm sorry Mr C, I was just looking for your son
> How are you, incidentally, do you know if he's out
> Alone?
> There is this book he lent to me something like seven
> Months ago
> I'm gonna burn it in the street be so kind as let him
> Know
> That I'm dealing
> With this badly
> And
> Could he please get back to me?
> Since you've gone my only friends are Billy Bragg and
> The Jam
> Though my time with you has got me feeling oh so k.d.
> Lang
> I think you're right about the New Kids on the Block
> And I agree now Billy Joel does not rock
> Wish I could tell you all the things that Woody Allen
> Helps me see
> How Annie Hall is starting to seem quite a lot like you
> And me
> It took a while to come around to David Bowie's new CD
> And it's much too late to give back your Magnetic
> Fields EP
> Can I keep it
> By my pillow?
> ****ing loved it
> How I long to tell you so
> When I get to sleep I'll dream again of canopies and
> Grapes
> And wake shaking from the knowledge that the mattress
> Holds your shape
> I assume my phone is dead because it hasn't rung for
> Months
> If tomorrow is the funeral do you think that you could
> Come?
> I could give you back your music and your t-shirts and
> Your socks
> Walk to Jazz's house in SOHO cry into her letter box
> Spend some time out to resuscitate my soul
> Take up smoking and drink carrot juice and grow
> Teach the mattress to expel you from its folds
> Then dry my eyes and keep on walking til the motion
> Makes me strong
> Until one day I realise I don't remember that you're
> Gone
> We'll be strangers
> Who were lovers
> I'll recover
> It's so weird how time goes on


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Sliusarek

karenw said:


> Clear off


Hon, you have ta` have some taste! My bub (on my avatar) likes shanson music. And that is cool!


----------



## Sliusarek

karenw said:


> What?


Boobie, you're being rude! I'll tell my daddy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> God that's rough Anx


She loves that microphone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> God that's rough Anx, too many cigs.


I will make it up with one my favourite female artist's -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Another -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Another -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Another -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Another -


----------



## Lonelyguy

One of my favorite all girl bands. The first video is kinda cheesy but still love the song.


----------



## birddookie

Ok let me get this gal party started!:smile2:


----------



## birddookie




----------



## birddookie




----------



## birddookie




----------



## birddookie

Intermission will return later, continue on.


----------



## Blue Dino

Noodle - DARE


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Gin Wigmore is the best human :mushy





How music should be done:





That ****ing violin :cry


----------



## Karsten




----------



## Persephone The Dread

It took me a minute, but this is _48 minutes long_.

So I'll link something shorter from her:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Christ **** sorry lol.


----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01

Ok, I like this song, so what ?


----------



## Lyyli




----------



## kesker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

SFC01 said:


> Ok, I like this song, so what ?


It's fun. I like a couple of Charli XCX's songs


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## EBecca




----------



## SwtSurrender

Lisa Miskovsky!


----------



## truant




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## SFC01




----------



## truant




----------



## EBecca




----------



## KotaBear96

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps


----------



## karenw

This Is The Life - Amy Macdonald
Suddenly I See - K T Tunstall


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## unsocial lego

Was just recommended this on youtube not more than 5 minutes ago. pretty damn good.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I saw these girls in a super seedy part of my city during their west coast tour from LA to Vancouver, BC. The singer started drinking with me after the concert then the bass player in the trucker hat tried to pick me up but they had to catch their bus back to The States. True story.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't really like this song much (musically there's a lot of indie/light rock stuff that sounds like this, and I just get bored with it at a point,) but I really like her voice hm.


----------



## Solomoon

I want to marry her voice


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Their faces lol











It's like as great as it is awful I don't know how it perfectly skirts that line (probably because she has a good voice but it's very unformulaic:


----------



## birddookie




----------



## truant

Feel like there was another, more recent thread, but I can't find it.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Janis Joplin









Nina Simone


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Hear, hear! She's magical.

Eva Cassidy


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Early Mariah Carey













A little bit later Mariah Carey


----------



## rabidfoxes

BluButterfly said:


> Simple. Let's appreciate female singers/songwriters/performers. Favourite songs, pics, lyrics, or just general discussion.
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> *Amy Winehouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of this woman's interesting,unique voice and incredible song writing skills. Her decline has been sad to watch. She traded her talent for drugs and alcohol, and it's a shame to say the least. She's an amazing artist, and could continue to be if she cleans herself up.


I read this, and my first reaction was: "You do realise she's dead, right?".
Then I saw the date of the post.

One month before.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I'm for the oldies. Joan Baez and her Angelic voice and Joni Mitchell and her brilliant insightful lyrics


----------



## WillYouStopDave

(EDITED) Not sure if this is a good performance or not (haven't watched it) but this was great.


----------



## Karsten

Not a huge Emmylou fan, but holy smokes the lyrics in this song are some of the best I've heard.

"...Our path is worn our feet are poorly shod
We lift up our prayer against the odds
And fear the silence is the voice of God..."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ For some reason these aren't showing up when I reload the thread but they play if I click on them. Don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

(Awful camera but really nice anyway)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> (Awful camera but really nice anyway)


Yeah Tori Amos is great.






I thought I posted in here recently but I guess it was another thread.



Aeiou said:


>


I love this song and was going to post it lol.. This is good too (and lots of her music but yeah)






Also I really like Amanda Palmer:































Also more recently _really _ love AURORA (spoiler tag cause too many videos, realistically it was too many before this point though):


* *



















This cover:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also Jessicka from Jack Off Jill/Scarling (I prefer Jack Off Jill though but I like the Crispin Glover song):





















This is now women from 90s alt rock:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lyrics from this song are in my signature atm:
















The OP also said female performers so also:


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker

Brody Dalle

The Distillers






Spinnerette


----------



## tea111red

cristina scabbia
shirley manson


----------



## funnynihilist

Karsten said:


> Not a huge Emmylou fan, but holy smokes the lyrics in this song are some of the best I've heard.
> 
> "...Our path is worn our feet are poorly shod
> We lift up our prayer against the odds
> And fear the silence is the voice of God..."


I recently got her "Elite Hotel" album and it's very good. Blows away anything that is considered country music now.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Dre12 said:


> This is a great album too


Here's another great song by her:





Brenda Russell





Malia





Also while looking for ''Malia'' I found another singer called Malia. She's a new aspiring musician.


----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## fredscured




----------



## Ghossts

Hmm Unfortunately I don't listen to many female artists which is just a coincidence. That being said, one of my all time favourite musicians is Chelsea Wolfe. I adore her music. Her vocals are amazing but the music she makes is next level. I'd suggest the album Abyss, and the song After The Fall.


----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## 3 AM

anneke van giersbergen


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## sprinter




----------



## kesker




----------



## scooby

Florence Welch, of Florence and the Machine.









I saw her live recently. Last month. She is so amazing. Her presence on stage is so phenomenal, energetic and ethereal. She loves to run and dance and twirl across stage while singing, flowing dress and bare feet. Her voice in songs change from a soothing, gentle tone, to belting out incredibly powerful notes that pierce your soul.

'June'






'Delilah'. Check out 3:50 of the video is just outrageous. That note, and the following air punching, she's so cool. My favourite live video of theirs.


----------



## exceptionalfool

I saw some Janis in this thread already, but yeah, I appreciate her very much.






also Melanie Safka. 





and Alela Diane





I loved Dresden dolls and Amanda Palmer, but I liked the musicianship and the songwriting and the punk cabaret theme. I never read her books or watched her ted talks or anything like that. I interacted with someone in the yt comments of this video who said they participated in the making of the video. It sounds like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Shredder




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker

Ani DiFranco


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Her voice is quite strange:


----------



## truant

Latest musical crush is Stephanie Mabey:























Persephone The Dread said:


> Her voice is quite strange


Reminds me a little of Pat Benatar.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Reminds me a little of Pat Benatar.


Hmm never heard of her, I looked her up on YT though and I guess their voices are a bit similar though the genre of music is different.


----------



## kesker

The singer is Ms. Edda Dell 'Orso


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## tea111red

i like this song.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Evo1114

Amy Shark is currently at the top of the list for me.


----------



## Dan the man

Some good songs here. The Amy Grant one is one of my personal favorites


----------



## Chiffon

I love Jennifer Charles' voice


----------



## Toad Licker

Chloe Smith and Leah Song (Smith) of Rising Appalachia.


----------



## Chiffon




----------



## Toad Licker

Sarah Blasko


----------



## Toad Licker

Maria Mena


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

She is superb. Where has she been all my life? If it was not for my therapist (great taste 8)), I wouldn't find out about her. Although some of her songs make me feel uneasy at the same time which is ironic cause my therapist recommended her to me (not for therapeutic purposes, just as the singer I might like). That's because New Age genre does that to me in general for some reason. I don't know if it's affect intolerance or a temporary state that makes me closer to psychosis or both. But the songs I'm posting here don't make me feel that way. Listen to them, I don't know if any of you have ever heard something with this level of amazing and transcendent.

What an incredible musician and songwriter she is too! Not just a singer.


----------



## Bearyfluffy




----------



## Glue




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

So turns out my therapist was not recommending me Loreena Mckennitt, but I confused her with Zola Jesus who she actually recommended to me as someone who's similar to Florence + The Machine. And I was thinking Loreena Mckennitt doesn't sound much like Florence lol. But I thought it was her cause her music also feels trancendent to me. So I thought it was the similarity, plus the harp and the red hair 

This Zola Jesus is very interesting too. I'm only going to listen to her more, but I love this song already:





Love the song and the vocals.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really like her voice:


----------



## f1ora

Karen Carpenter...


----------



## karenw

Say What You Want - Texas


----------



## WillYouStopDave

All of them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sam33 said:


>


 Really nice. 

I just discovered her like 2 days ago. I should probably read the lyrics but I'll probably listen to her for years before I ever do. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## SamanthaStrange

And 25 years later...


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Eva Cassidy is superb <3










(relatable af)


----------



## candy scissors




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The thread for songs you like right now seems to have disappeared so guess I'll just post this here:






Don't think I posted them here before (have in another thread,) quite underrated band.






This song is particularly good vocally:






and this:


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

Charlotte Wessels is my favorite female vocalist ever since I found Delain, and I think this song showcases her voice quite well.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> The thread for songs you like right now seems to have disappeared so guess I'll just post this here:


 It didn't disappear. There were several threads like that (Like 4 or 5 of them) with generally the same idea (which was confusing) so I merged them into one and stickied it in Entertainment. It lives here


----------



## D'avjo

Hubba Hubba :heart


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ It's not a competition but Chris is cuter






Same person:






He didn't age a lot.



WillYouStopDave said:


> It didn't disappear. There were several threads like that (Like 4 or 5 of them) with generally the same idea (which was confusing) so I merged them into one and stickied it in Entertainment. It lives here


Oh OK. I used to post the tracks I liked more in the other thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

LOL I completely forgot what thread I was in. Was just like 'oh Sneaker Pimps were posted. Oh Chris is one of the 5 attractive Humans.'

I could remove that part of my post but. No?


----------



## sprinter

Love her voice and melodies..


----------



## rabidfoxes

Appreciating this hard...still


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## truant

Donna Summer, obviously.


----------



## crimeclub

Wow Brie Larson is actually singing this, she sounds great. Written by Metric and produced by Nigel Godrich which explains why it's legitimately an awesome song.


----------



## max87

Someone already mentioned her but Ingrid Michaelsen:






Fiona Apple:






Tori Amos:






These three songs are the ones i can relate to the most. That's why i chose them.


----------



## either/or




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Or even better...


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

Popular Canadian artist in the 90s


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## firelight




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## FritzThird

Skye Edwards, her voice is amazing! UNDRESS ME NOW - Morcheeba -


----------



## FritzThird




----------



## either/or

I'm not really a PJ Harvey fan but like this song and this performance and the bluesy fuzz on the guitar. Plus she's so hot here omg.


----------



## Replicante

^
PJ Harvey is amazing.


----------



## either/or

^ This is another amazing track from the same album. I actually like the demo of this song better but can't post it here due to nudity on the cover art. (link to that: 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQwrFbUiJIU)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like some of PJ Harvey's music too.


----------



## Replicante

All good songs, either/or and Persephone. This is one of my favorites by her..


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker

also a great movie if you haven't seen it.....


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## either/or

Replicante said:


> All good songs, either/or and Persephone. This is one of my favorites by her..





Persephone The Dread said:


> I like some of PJ Harvey's music too.


I checked her out a couple years ago and didn't really dig it to much then but I listed to three of her earlier albums yesterday and am finding I love some of her early stuff, it's very punk blues. Love the Rid of Me album. I'll have to give the rest of her stuff a second look too.

Right now I'm loving these two tracks.


----------



## either/or

Amazing track, really like the atmospheric, gothic vibe. It's not on Tidal though, for some reason they don't have this album on there.



kesker said:


> also a great movie if you haven't seen it.....


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## WillYouStopDave

From 1988. Doesn't seem like it's been a year since I heard this on the radio. Beautiful song. I just stumbled across it on Youtube somehow


----------



## fredscured




----------



## either/or




----------



## firelight




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## firelight




----------



## W00DBINE

Dodie Clark. Not only is she adorable










but has such a lovely voice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Posted her before but phenomenal voice:
















Also didn't post this in this thread don't think so while I'm here:


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

Kim Gordon of Sonic Youth


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe

Ava Max is just amazing. I love her recently released album and she's gorgeous and I love that she represents the queer community and her persona is fearless and simply her all around.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> This cover randomly popped up, very literal visuals ? XD


That's pretty good. Really like the part after 2:18. Kind of wish that part went on longer. More screams plz.

OTEP have a Nirvana cover that's pretty good too.






Also Tori Amos:











This is now all the female Nirvana covers I know off the top of my head.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheyWillJudgeMe said:


> Ava Max is just amazing. I love her recently released album and she's gorgeous and I love that she represents the queer community and her persona is fearless and simply her all around.


I can't really get into her music but this song is pretty catchy:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's pretty good. Really like the part after 2:18. Kind of wish that part went on longer. More screams plz.


Lol I'm so dumb. I didn't realise the channel that video was uploaded to was the blond woman's channel thought it was some random Russian fan channel, so I was like hunting around trying to find out who she was and a name etc. But just found the other singer in a bunch of videos with various similar looking blond female singers.






Oh I'm so disappointed this isn't a metal cover:






Still have an itch that needs scratching.






Yes.


----------



## blue2

You like screams ? 
I don't even understand russian language but I like how it sounds, especially on the softer songs she does, like this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@blue2

Yeah, but it depends. Quite liked her style.

Yeah Russian sounds pretty cool. I listen to a bunch of Russian post-punk music and a few other tracks now and then.






Female vocalist (really only in this track though):


----------



## either/or

Kristina Esfandiari - I've been listening to her so much lately. I can't really figure out why I like her voice so much. It's non traditionally deep but she can still hit high notes for contrast. And she sounds so intense and deliberate. I love her stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ reminds me of Chelsea Wolfe. (Pretty sure she's been posted here a bunch of times but anyway.)
















These Audiotree recordings are always better than CD:


----------



## either/or

@Persephone The Dread Yea she does, she has a somewhat similar gothy vibe going on but its more metal / shoegaze /doomgaze influenced and Chelsea Wolfe's voice is so much higher. But the overall the vibe is very similar. I like some of Chelsea Wolfe's stuff too, particularly the tracks below. Love Emma Ruth Rundle as well, the Marriages session on Audiotree is amazing.


----------



## john.myles

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I always liked this. This still seems fresh even so many years later. Well, except for the aspect ratio.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

French Canadian singer with a great voice (No, not Celine Dion) 






Ok, I'll add one from Celine, from about 2007-2008




Her Best song IMO


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Maybe I'm just an old soul, but I'm a Billie Holiday fan myself. Her singing is so sincere. Like every song she ever sang was written about her and every performance was just Billie telling her story.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'd totally forgotten this song ever existed (like so many songs that were playing almost nonstop in those days) but remembered it instantly when I stumbled across it on youtube






Slightly better IMO...


----------



## Fixxer

I don't remember this video back in the day, but this song comes from the wonderful "The sign" Album by the Ace of Base.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have no idea who this is but it's a good cover for sure.


----------



## either/or

Poly Styrene - I love how powerful her voice was and how she could just belt out the lyrics.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

Porridge Radio - I love the intensity in Dana Margolin's voice. Her voice reminds me of Amanda Palmer's from Dresden Dolls. I love the chaotic ferocity when she sings those tortured refrains / lines.


----------



## sprinter

This may be the only song I like from the latest album. Only liked one song from the previous one. 





True story I saw her sing two songs at age ten and if I didn't know better I think her grandmother was sitting behind us. I remember a woman who looked like her grandmother at the right age sitting alone behind me. She probably heard everything I said ops Really I don't think I said anything bad.


----------



## hypestyle

Carla Thomas--


----------



## Persephone The Dread

<3 (posted before obviously.)

Uh this video has lots of slow flashing lights:






there another live performance of this here.


----------



## Myosr

How to shoegaze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Alissa White-Gluz:











Angela Gossow:


----------



## Dan the man

Christina Aguilera's Dirrty music video was one of the scandalous things I thought I watched as a teenager. Surprised they let it air! But I guess once I lived life more this didn't really seem scandalous at all. Christina had some other good songs like My Reflection


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread

ooh they have collab'd.






They are pretty similar:


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> ooh they have collab'd.


It's cool that they collaborated but it's kind of an underwhelming track. I mean I do like it, it's pretty dark and their intertwined vocals do sound amazing together but I think I was expecting a little bit more. I think its the instrumentation. I think I was expecting more there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> It's cool that they collaborated but it's kind of an underwhelming track. I mean I do like it, it's pretty dark and their intertwined vocals do sound amazing together but I think I was expecting a little bit more. I think its the instrumentation. I think I was expecting more there.


Yeah I didn't really get into it either. I found it interesting that they worked on something together though.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## crimeclub




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Merged with another thread with the same theme from Just For Fun (Results deposited in Entertainment).


----------



## firelight




----------



## either/or

Jessica Dobson


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've posted her before probably in this thread, this is newer work but yeah these are probably my favourites:














AURORA - Forgotten Love (Audio)


Merch here: https://Aurora.lnk.to/OfficialStoreVDCONNECT WITH AURORA...Instagram - https://lnk.to/AIGID Twitter - https://lnk.to/AURTw1ID Facebook - https://...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol just saw this again. That energy though.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## either/or

Alison Mosshart

Here's Alison in 1998, before she started The Kills with Jamie Hince. This was her first band, Discount. Obviously the quality of this video is ****e. But it's pretty cool to see what someone was like when they were just a teen or in their early 20s doing their thing before anyone knew who they were. Completely different style, some local lo-fi punk band. You can't even tell that it's her she looks so different.



Fast forward 13 or so years later. Completely different thing going on. Really polished, amazing vocals. lol she doesn't sound like a kid playing band anymore. It's like how did you get from point A to B? A lot can happen in 13ish years but it's such a dramatic change. Hard work and dedication. I guess that's how.



No more playing to 25 people in a record store...



I love their Velvet Underground covers too. No one captures Lou Reed as well in a cover.





Think this is my favorite Kills song. One of my favorites at least.



And of course she went on to form a supergroup. Because what else was there left to do?


----------



## christacat




----------



## Persephone The Dread

(Desire is really good too but I can't post that song in this section.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm kind of obsessed with this album.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Listened to all of Mazzy Star's albums this week. Hope Sandoval really has a beautiful voice.

This performance of Fade into You is fascinating to me because it really look like Hope Sandoval suffers from anxiety. All the anxiety body language is there.






Look on Down from the Bridge is another great Mazzy Star song. Sad song though. Turns up in a very bleak scene in Rick and Morty.


----------



## hypestyle

zookeeper said:


>


oh-kay.
I never followed Veruca Salt, but kudos. Did this actually get radio play on alternative rock stations?
I'd like to see Taylor Swift cover some 1980s hip-hop, without the swearing or ethnic slurs.


----------



## either/or

Alleviate Suffering said:


> Listened to all of Mazzy Star's albums this week. Hope Sandoval really has a beautiful voice.
> 
> This performance of Fade into You is fascinating to me because it really look like Hope Sandoval suffers from anxiety. All the anxiety body language is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on Down from the Bridge is another great Mazzy Star song. Sad song though. Turns up in a very bleak scene in Rick and Morty.


Amazing tracks, especially Bridge. Love Mazzy Star, I listen to their albums often. I especially like the more psychedelic sounding stuff. Hope Sandoval's voice is so beautiful like you said but also so haunting yet serene.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I always loved this song and it's cool to see a female sing it (and she sings it right too)


----------



## pillbugger

Some listeners probably get turned off by her voice and accent, but I think they add a unique charm. Really sells the sinister, loony, circus ringmaster thing that she has going on. Then of course, there are her expressions on stage and on their absurd music videos.














I haven't cared for attending concerts before, but they just might be my first. It is incredibly gratifying for me, to see people experimenting and having fun. ...Well, except they're Russian. I'm not sure how things are going to pan out for them. For now, they seem to be sticking to their home country.

Also, I've never heard them speak English, yet the small collection of songs that they've released so far are all in English. Hmm... one of the big mysteries in life: can she speak, not sing, in English?


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## WillYouStopDave

pillbugger said:


> Some listeners probably get turned off by her voice and accent, but I think they add a unique charm. Really sells the sinister, loony, circus ringmaster thing that she has going on. Then of course, there are her expressions on stage and on their absurd music videos.


 That's an incredibly odd vibe but you're right. There's something appealing about it.


----------



## either/or

Tess Parks

Very unconventional vocals. She sounds really hardscrabble and has a heroin or meth addict affect to her voice. I love the grittiness of her vocals.


----------



## floyd the barber

sad she's not in the shivers anymore


----------



## christacat




----------



## floyd the barber

Nico de Gaillo, she is so anxious in this performance


----------



## pillbugger

Fear, clumsiness, paranoia, falling behind, being stuck, regret... it felt like a (gloved) slap to the face, but her lyrics finally helped me to comprehend some stuff to say the _very_ least.

Good live videos of the band are pretty much nonexistent, especially videos during their "heyday" and as such, the vast majority of live footage of them are of bad quality. But its better than nothing. Most of their songs are like musical tantrums. They haven't made a ton of tracks unfortunately.














The above clip's audio got replaced, but I still think it is a pretty neat video of them performing.










I could never fully make out the lyrics for the above song, but it seems to be about loneliness and having a hard time trusting.


----------

